# Welcome Back Free Spirit



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

Just like to say WELCOME BACK SWEETIE!!!! 
Missed ya loads :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::ciappa:

I believe today's the day you return LOL am i right?? 

HASN'T BEEN QUITE THE SAME WITHOUT YA XXXXXXXX :001_tt2:

Awww shucks!! hope this didn't embarrass ya  LMAO


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

I second that! You have been missed, can't wait for some of your witty replies and kindness you show folk on here!

Welcome back Freespirit!!

Izzie


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes welcome back my hunny, good to have you back on here.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Welcome Back  
Love Ya Loads Xxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome back! Don't know you but it's always nice to meet someone new!


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Welcome back! Don't know you but it's always nice to meet someone new!


You will love Freespirit she is one of the nicest people you will ever meet!!
LOVE YA FREESPIRIT
XXXXX


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*WELCOME BACK SWEETIE PIE XXXXXXXXX I'M COUNTING THE HOURS.*


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

yes welcome back

you have been missed


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Welcome back Ony - seems a while!!!
Sure you ain't been of on your jollies!?


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi, i have really missed seeing you on here. suz x


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*welcome back huni *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*BUMP UP LOL.......NOT LONG NOW XXXXXXXXX*


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello! :


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

will be great to have you back...................


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Welcome back - it'll be good to see you


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Welcome back ony.!


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Welcome back.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

*Welcome back Hun, you have been missed, not the same without you.

Love ya loads xxxxxxxxxx​*


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Has she not checked in yet???.....


Anyways ...when the party starting....:yesnod: :ciappa:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> Has she not checked in yet???.....
> 
> Anyways ...when the party starting....:yesnod: :ciappa:


*lol scosha i think about 4, not too sure of exact time. perhaps a mod can help on that one.xxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Welcome back!  xx


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Yipee!!!!! 

Lets get the party started!!!! PARTY TIME!!! OH PARTY TIME!!!! 


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *lol scosha i think about 4, not too sure of exact time. perhaps a mod can help on that one.xxxxxxxxxx*





Kathryn1 said:


> Yipee!!!!!
> 
> Lets get the party started!!!! PARTY TIME!!! OH PARTY TIME!!!!
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Woohoo....:thumbup:

who's doing the dips??... and balloons and who's the DJ...


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

Great to have you back FS - hasn't been the same without you


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

MissD said:


> Great to have you back FS - hasn't been the same without you


I have just realised your from wales hun, what part? xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> Woohoo....:thumbup:
> 
> who's doing the dips??... and balloons and who's the DJ...


*well i'll be in charge of the bar, you can be dj,my oh can do the ballons,so we just need someone to do the dips and sausage rolls.*


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *well i'll be in charge of the bar, you can be dj,my oh can do the ballons,so we just need someone to do the dips and sausage rolls.*


That will be me then!!!!


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

so what can i do..................lol


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *well i'll be in charge of the bar, you can be dj,my oh can do the ballons,so we just need someone to do the dips and sausage rolls.*


Ok Form a Que................................. lol

Tell me waht you want on...:001_tongue:


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

marion..d said:


> so what can i do..................lol


ok Marion u can be the Bouncer on the door hun!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> Ok Form a Que................................. lol
> 
> Tell me waht you want on...:001_tongue:


*Think we should start with "welcome home"....*


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> Ok Form a Que................................. lol
> 
> Tell me waht you want on...:001_tongue:


i suppose we could start with a bit of pink... if we really really have to lmao


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

YouTube - Peters And Lee Welcome Home 70s HQ

there you first song!






and this!..for meeeeeeeeeeeee..lol


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

marion..d said:


> i suppose we could start with a bit of pink... if we really really have to lmao


*NO! once she starts playing pink she wont stop.:incazzato:*


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *NO! once she starts playing pink she wont stop.:incazzato:*


ooh you know me well.............:yesnod:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Just write down what drinks you all want and i'll pop to tesco's and get it in.*


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> ooh you know me well.............:yesnod:


can we have pink - Get the party started for the next song please.


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Just write down what drinks you all want and i'll pop to tesco's and get it in.*


can you get me some vodka, vodka, vodka please!!!!


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Just write down what drinks you all want and i'll pop to tesco's and get it in.*


i'll start with a few baileys, and maybe some martini later please... nice of you to pay for them too... thanks


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

YouTube - Pink - Let's get party started (sub) by baag78

and this!..for meeeeeeeeeeeee..lol[/QUOTE]



Kathryn1 said:


> can we have pink - Get the party started for the next song please.


there you go Kathryn...


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> YouTube - Pink - Let's get party started (sub) by baag78
> 
> and this!..for meeeeeeeeeeeee..lol


there you go Kathryn...[/QUOTE]

Thanks hunny, that will get everyone on the forum up and dancing. xx


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

Kathryn1 said:


> I have just realised your from wales hun, what part? xx


Hi Kathryn

I'm at the top of the Rhymney valley. I like Barry though, had training down there - used to have lunch on the beach lol x


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

MissD said:


> Hi Kathryn
> 
> I'm at the top of the Rhymney valley. I like Barry though, had training down there - used to have lunch on the beach lol x


Oh wicked, not far from me then.


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

WELCOME BACK ONY!!! LOVES YA LOOOOOOOOADS XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

joote said:


> WELCOME BACK ONY!!! LOVES YA LOOOOOOOOADS XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


Hiya Joote!!!!

U OK HUNNY? Welcome to the party. Put your drinks order in and choose a song hun. xx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

DJ "Scosha"


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

hahah i'm great, i got to go do my mystery shopping now but will be back to speak to ony later xxx


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

Kathryn1 said:


> Oh wicked, not far from me then.


Not far at all

Has the honoured guest been unshackled yet?

I'll have a bacardi & coke please


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

oh and mines a bottle of rose.... to start!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

theres the bar.................


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

I'll have a corona please. leaving the wine for tonight.

BBQ's are always great for party food. Hot Dog anyone?


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Welcome back missed you xxxxx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

JoWDC said:


> I'll have a corona please. leaving the wine for tonight.
> 
> BBQ's are always great for party food. Hot Dog anyone?


thats the barbie sorted then!....


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

JoWDC said:


> I'll have a corona please. leaving the wine for tonight.
> 
> BBQ's are always great for party food. Hot Dog anyone?


dont forget the mustard.....


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> theres the bar.................


*omg that looks like me on the end. i'm off now to buy the drinks, make sure they all behave themselves.*


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *omg that looks like me on the end. i'm off now to buy the drinks, make sure they all behave themselves.*


which end janice... lol


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

Here's the plates of nibbles to be going on with   

Hired some fab chefs to cater for this evening's shindig and gots loads of bottles of Bolly to shake and pop the corks as she comes in the door :thumbup: :thumbup:

Dotted a few of the popper things around too, so grab a handful along with the stringy spray watchamacallit stuff :lol: :lol:

This is gonna be one helluva party :thumbsup:

Oh and a few topless waiters required, dont ya think girls


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

AngelXoXo said:


> Here's the plates of nibbles to be going on with
> 
> Hired some fab chefs to cater for this evening's shindig and gots loads of bottles of Bolly to shake and pop the corks as she comes in the door :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


topless waiters sound good..................


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

yeh we will have a few of them!!


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Any orders for the barbie? Don't want it to go out before the guest of honor arrives.


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> Any orders for the barbie? Don't want it to go out before the guest of honor arrives.


Fish....oh and prawns would be nice 

Don't worry too much jo...got some chefs to take over as soon as she arrives..... dont want you missing out on the fun, stuck behind the smoke now do we


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Who said i was going to miss out on the fun - my OH always takes over from me on the cooking .


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome home my dear friend xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx can i join the party, what do you want me to bring


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

jeanie said:


> Welcome home my dear friend xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx can i join the party, what do you want me to bring


Just yourself Jeanie, and your dancing Shoes!!!


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow ill be there with my dancing shoes and dance the night away, they are pink lol


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

jeanie said:


> Wow ill be there with my dancing shoes and dance the night away, they are pink lol


shall i bring the pole for you.......lol


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

hi marion yep bring it ill do the lot must find my costume .


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

marion..d said:


> shall i bring the pole for you.......lol


Sounds like fun  you done it before marion?


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

Welcome back Free Spirit


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

AngelXoXo said:


> Sounds like fun  you done it before marion?


shushhhh.. no one else knows..i wore me mac though... lmao...........


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

marion..d said:


> shushhhh.. no one else knows..i wore me mac though... lmao...........


Ok...well i wont tell anyone then....can you give me a few pointers though?


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Well Marion taght me how to do it and im perfect at it now but she wont let me wear my mac


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

barbie food is great girls....

Nibble are smashing..:crazy:


ooh and the topless waiters...............................woohooo:crazy::crazy:


any requests.....


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

jeanie said:


> Well Marion taght me how to do it and im perfect at it now but she wont let me wear my mac


Thats cos you may look better in it


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Angel i would its see through pink if you sit near enough you might see all the spare fat floating around hahaha,


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

jeanie said:


> Angel i would its see through pink if you sit near enough you might see all the spare fat floating around hahaha,


I know you jest really...... no-one admits they're own gorgeousness lol


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> barbie food is great girls....
> 
> Nibble are smashing..:crazy:
> 
> ...


Yea......something a bit saucy when she arrives....couple of stripper's waiting for her  LOL


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

but where's the gues of honor?


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

AngelXoXo said:


> Yea......something a bit saucy when she arrives....couple of stripper's waiting for her  LOL


ooh yeah.....:yesnod:

we need janice to tell us when she is coming so we can hide and jump out and Shout S_U_R_P_R_I_S_E!.....(god i have always wanted to do that!)..:ciappa:


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> ooh yeah.....:yesnod:
> 
> we need janice to tell us when she is coming so we can hide and jump out and Shout S_U_R_P_R_I_S_E!.....(god i have always wanted to do that!)..:ciappa:


Oh yeah!!!! :biggrin: me too LOL

it's got to be soon right?  i mean surely they dont go to the very exact second?


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Can i join the party please please please??? :biggrin:
Hurry up Ony!!!


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Can i join the party please please please??? :biggrin:
> Hurry up Ony!!!


Hey...your very welcome 

All we need now is the guest of honour


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

WELCOME BACK FREE SPIRIT!!!

YOU HAVE BEEN SORELY MISSED THE PLACE HAS NOT BEEN THE SAME WITHOUT YA!!!

LOVE SUZEXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

jeanie said:


> Angel i would its see through pink if you sit near enough you might see all the spare fat floating around hahaha,


Jeanie! I cannot belive you have a mac like Marions!!!! she is corrupting you!


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

The limo's are ordered to take everyone to the big bash!!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Sampuppy said:


> The limo's are ordered to take everyone to the big bash!!!!


And dont forget the bubbly!:w00t:


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi suzy i know she is she said i had to wear just to get the party going , she has corrupted me for ever now as i think i can make money doing the pole as long as there are some 100 yr old about new job i think:hand:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

jeanie said:


> Hi suzy i know she is she said i had to wear just to get the party going , she has corupted me for ever now as i think i can make money doing the pole as long as there are some 100 yr old about new job i think:hand:


PMSL!!! im gonna have to have words with her!! ,,,,,,but hey if it earns you a living ......get on that pole girl!!!:biggrin5:xxx


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> And dont forget the bubbly!:w00t:


The boot of the limo is full of the stuff


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Sampuppy said:


> The boot of the limo is full of the stuff


Knew you wouldnt let us down!xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*OK GIRLS THIS IS JUST A TASTER DO YOU THINK ONY WILL LIKE?
*


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm sure she'll love it!!!! especially after a few glasses of fizzy stuff


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *OK GIRLS THIS IS JUST A TASTER DO YOU THINK ONY WILL LIKE?
> *


if she dont i'll have him please


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *OK GIRLS THIS IS JUST A TASTER DO YOU THINK ONY WILL LIKE?
> *


Well if she doesnt want him Jan i'll have him!!!! pwhoooor:yikes: is he coming on our night out :ciappa:


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

He's the chauffeur


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

marion..d said:


> if she dont i'll have him please


Fight ya for him !!! lol if yu wearing your mac though ive got no chance!:w00t:


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Can he be one of the topless waiters as well. Pretty please?

Or even the stripper!


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Ill share him if you ask nice lol wow lovely ony will love him us lot can have the left overs


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *OK GIRLS THIS IS JUST A TASTER DO YOU THINK ONY WILL LIKE?
> *


mine...mine....mine...mine...mine...mine.....mine....mine


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JoWDC said:


> Can he be one of the topless waiters as well. Pretty please?
> 
> Or even the stripper!


Ohhhh yeah! great idea would love that!:w00t::w00t:


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *OK GIRLS THIS IS JUST A TASTER DO YOU THINK ONY WILL LIKE?
> *


Just realised......IT'S HIMSELF!!! WHERE DID YOU GET HIS PIC??


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

AngelXoXo said:


> Just realised......IT'S HIMSELF!!! WHERE DID YOU GET HIS PIC??


pmsl!!! :thumbup::thumbup: u wish!


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> pmsl!!! :thumbup::thumbup: u wish!


Doh.....you've shattered by illusion now  LOL

but himself is better looking so maybe its alright after all


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

AngelXoXo said:


> Doh.....you've shattered by illusion now  LOL
> 
> but himself is better looking so maybe its alright after all


:biggrin::biggrin: u lucky devil u!


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Hmmm, seems like we have a lot of women going & not enough eye candy - for ONY anyway. Anymore hunks that can be brought along?


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OMG janice..................:001_tt1::drool: :drool: 

i didnt know you have good taste.....:thumbsup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JoWDC said:


> Hmmm, seems like we have a lot of women going & not enough eye candy - for ONY anyway. Anymore hunks that can be brought along?


The more the merrier!!:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> The more the merrier!!:drool::drool::drool:


***mopping up the excess drool***

Now.. now.... pull back in ya tongue lass.....desperation is not a good look   lol


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

i am gona blow that picture up and put on my wall..............:w00t:

but dont think Hubby would like it....:hand:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> i am gona blow that picture up and put on my wall..............:w00t:
> 
> but dont think Hubby would like it....:hand:


nahhh probably not! but do it anyway! :w00t:


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

aww hunny pie welcome back  missed ya loads. wubs you tweetie xxxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

What time is the party officially starting?? need to get myself ready and looking good!!


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

welcome back ony:yesnod:,
am i to late to join in the party , xx


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

yes, welcome back freespirit    its about time


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> nahhh probably not! but do it anyway! :w00t:


You bad girl  Lol.......leading her astray eh  :ihih: :devil:


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

is she coming back ,
she is no longer banned :nono:, xx


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

welcome back Free Spirit! Where art thou?


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

She's polishing her nails of course!!!


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

come on hunny the suspence is killin me xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

She is playing hard to get me thinks!!!!xx


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> She is playing hard to get me thinks!!!!xx


thats just what i was thinking , xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

kira99 said:


> thats just what i was thinking , xx


Great minds think alike eh???:001_tt1::smilewinkgrin:xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

ONY WHERE ARE YA!!!!!!!!!!!:yikes:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome back Ony! :cornut:

Missed you sweetie :biggrin:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

welcome back Ony hope to see you posting alot and enjoying yourself on here again, it hasnt been the same without you x


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

reckon by the time she gets here i will be to trashed  to talk any sense , well maybe that is normal for me :laugh:, xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

come on ony join us!! x


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Ohh I am so GUTTED - I have missed the party ut: Is it still going, or is everyone out of it yet?  

WELCOME BACK ONY...... GREAT TO HAVE YOU BACK - MISSED YOU LOTSIES


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

still waiting, lol, xx


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the welcome back. I had a great laugh reading through this thread. You lot are a bunch of nutters...now i know why i love you all so much....xxxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Ony your back my lovely!!!!!hooooray!   
So pleased to see you and you had better stick around your needed here.
I got up early to see if you were back can go back to bed now 
speak soon love ya loads xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Hi Ony your back my lovely!!!!!hooooray!
> So pleased to see you and you had better stick around your needed here.
> I got up early to see if you were back can go back to bed now
> speak soon love ya loads xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


lol...hiya 
Yep im back....couldn't leave you lot alone to fend for yourselves now, could i?...lol :hand:  ....loves ya xxxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Im a quiet one Ony(  ) but you really have been missed and your needed over here.I dont bum lick anyone(like some)but having you has been a great help to some members me included!!thanks for that 
speak soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Im a quiet one Ony(  ) but you really have been missed and your needed over here.I dont bum lick anyone(like some)but having you has been a great help to some members me included!!thanks for that
> speak soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


That's what i like about you my friend. I'll never be far away...but you already know that. 
Loves ya loads and keep being you....xxxx   :001_tt2:


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

And as much as your lovely and caring etc your also a .....................a NUTTER(in a nice way obviuosly) 
Keep smiling missy!!   
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> And as much as your lovely and caring etc your also a .....................a NUTTER(in a nice way obviuosly)
> Keep smiling missy!!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


lol..yep im a nutter and proud of it. ut::001_tt2::ciappa:
xxxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

How lucky are you just realised you have two threads(even though iv posted on them both),see told you your missed!!
Two threads for a special gal!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> How lucky are you just realised you have two threads(even though iv posted on them both),see told you your missed!!
> Two threads for a special gal!!!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


lol...shucks im almost blushing  
Nice to know i was missed....xxxx


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

Good morning!!! Glad I didn't stay up and wait!! - ain't you been to bed???  Bet this will be the first place lots of people will be visiting this morning!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

Sampuppy said:


> Good morning!!! Glad I didn't stay up and wait!! - ain't you been to bed???  Bet this will be the first place lots of people will be visiting this morning!!! :thumbsup:


Morning sweetiepie...nope i havent been to bed. 
When will i learn?  ....loves ya....xxxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Just seen you have got 404 friends on here :yikes:
how have you managed that???? 
Iv got 4 :sad: :sad: 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Just seen you have got 404 friends on here :yikes:
> how have you managed that????
> Iv got 4 :sad: :sad:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I grovel of course and do alot of sucking up. 
Oh no, that's not me i was thinking of.  xxxx


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Morning - glad to see you joined the party at last, i'm not a night owl like you so fell asleep before you turned up. Glad to have you back amongst us again.


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning Petal :laugh: Great to see you.....bet you didn't realise just how loved you are, did ya 

Well that's cos you are one of the most genuine, caring peeps I have ever got to know  Thanks for being you and for being my friend ......talk to you soon sweetiepie xxxxxxxx :lol: :lol:

Ps.... your popularity has given me my most posted thread....Mwauh....thanks hon lol


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

AngelXoXo said:


> Morning Petal :laugh: Great to see you.....bet you didn't realise just how loved you are, did ya
> 
> Well that's cos you are one of the most genuine, caring peeps I have ever got to know  Thanks for being you and for being my friend ......talk to you soon sweetiepie xxxxxxxx :lol: :lol:


Well said Angel im sure many more will agree xxxxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Gosh im such a little creep    
xxxxx


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

Welcome back Ony!!!!!

Good to see you on here again, I agree with everyone else it hasnt quite been the same with out you


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

AngelXoXo said:


> Morning Petal :laugh: Great to see you.....bet you didn't realise just how loved you are, did ya
> 
> Well that's cos you are one of the most genuine, caring peeps I have ever got to know  Thanks for being you and for being my friend ......talk to you soon sweetiepie xxxxxxxx :lol: :lol:
> 
> well said angel........... people like ony are few and far between and its great to know that im your friend.....


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> Morning - glad to see you joined the party at last, i'm not a night owl like you so fell asleep before you turned up. Glad to have you back amongst us again.


Thanks for the welcome back...sorry i turned up late for the party...xxxx  



AngelXoXo said:


> Morning Petal :laugh: Great to see you.....bet you didn't realise just how loved you are, did ya
> 
> Well that's cos you are one of the most genuine, caring peeps I have ever got to know  Thanks for being you and for being my friend ......talk to you soon sweetiepie xxxxxxxx :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ps.... your popularity has given me my most posted thread....Mwauh....thanks hon lol


I knew there was a reason i liked you 
Thank you sweetiepie and you know i loves you loads. I consider you to be a very good friend of mine and someone im privelaged to know....xxxx  



kellybaker said:


> Welcome back Ony!!!!!
> 
> Good to see you on here again, I agree with everyone else it hasnt quite been the same with out you


Thanks Kelly for your kind words and the welcome back...xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

marion..d said:


> well said angel........... people like ony are few and far between and its great to know that im your friend.....


Bloody creep 
lol...likewise Marion...i loves you to bits, you sexy mac wearer. Your'e one of the nicest people i know...almost as nice as me....xxxx


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

I have just put a message up and it has disappeared. 

Welcome back my dear friend Freespirit, Love you loads.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Im a little creep im a little creep im a little creep 
     
xxxxx


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

pleased to see you back on here , xx


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

Kathryn1 said:


> I have just put a message up and it has disappeared.
> 
> Welcome back my dear friend Freespirit, Love you loads.


Ooh spooky...someone deleting your messages Kathryn...hmmm wonder who would do a thing like that? 
Thanks for the welcome back my friend....loves ya loads....xxxx  



animallover111 said:


> Im a little creep im a little creep im a little creep
> 
> xxxxx


lol...yeah but your'e a nutty, adorable creep....xxxx  



kira99 said:


> pleased to see you back on here , xx


Thanks Julia...loves ya loads sweetiepie....xxxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Kathryn1 said:


> I have just put a message up and it has disappeared.
> 
> Welcome back my dear friend Freespirit, Love you loads.


Mmmmm is someone deleting your messages Kathryn???Mr or Mrs??   
How are your gorgeous boys today Kathryn?
xxxx


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Mmmmm is someone deleting your messages Kathryn???Mr or Mrs??
> How are your gorgeous boys today Kathryn?
> xxxx


Yes hun very strange isnt it???

My boys are great thanks, thanks for asking hun.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Mmmmm is someone deleting your messages Kathryn???Mr or Mrs??
> 
> xxxx


lol...love it. You took the words right out of my mouth...xxxx :lol:


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Kathryn1 said:


> Yes hun very strange isnt it???
> 
> My boys are great thanks, thanks for asking hun.


Very strange,maybe its somebody who shouldnt be....
Glad they are great.
xx


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

Welcome back


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...love it. You took the words right out of my mouth...xxxx :lol:


Thought you would like it Ony :thumbsup:
xx


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

rona said:


> Welcome back


Thank you Rona...xxxx 



animallover111 said:


> Thought you would like it Ony :thumbsup:
> xx


lol...you really make me chuckle...naughty you...xxxx :cornut:


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome back Ony, great to see you posting again.....back to normality


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

MissD said:


> Welcome back Ony, great to see you posting again.....back to normality


Thanks Ju......you know im never far away....xxxx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Good morning ONY! and well i have said welcome back...but al say it again "WELCOME BACK!"....

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> Good morning ONY! and well i have said welcome back...but al say it again "WELCOME BACK!"....
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanks Sharon....loves ya loads sweetiepie....xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

hello hello !!!


----------



## ava (Sep 12, 2008)

WELCOME BACK!
NICE TO SEE YOU AGAIN.
:thumbup1:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL well at last she returns!!!! and when we are all in bed! 

Seriously im soooo glad you are back ony you are a great person, always genuine and caring and someone I have the pleasure in calling a true friend, I and many others have missed ya loads!!!

Love ya

suzyxxxxxxxx
:001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi Ony good to see you back said it once but there, cant say it to many times , love y loads sweetie xxxxxx and you have been missed need you here 
big hugs Jeanie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

afternoon hun  ya took ur time woman  sooooo glad ur back its really not been the same without you ony  xxxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

welcome back Ony xxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

welcome back FS - missed ya!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice to see you back Ony  x


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

claire said:


> hello hello !!!


lol...hiya Claire...loves ya....xxxx  



ava said:


> WELCOME BACK!
> NICE TO SEE YOU AGAIN.
> :thumbup1:


Thank you Ava for the welcome back....xxxx  



suzy93074 said:


> LOL well at last she returns!!!! and when we are all in bed!
> 
> Seriously im soooo glad you are back ony you are a great person, always genuine and caring and someone I have the pleasure in calling a true friend, I and many others have missed ya loads!!!
> 
> ...


Hiya Suzy..one of my dearest friends and one i would always be in contact with....loves you loads and thank you....xxxx   :001_tt2:



jeanie said:


> Hi Ony good to see you back said it once but there, cant say it to many times , love y loads sweetie xxxxxx and you have been missed need you here
> big hugs Jeanie xxxxxxxxx


Thank you Jeanie, you are a very dear friend to me also...loves you loads sweetiepie....xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

jilly40 said:


> afternoon hun  ya took ur time woman  sooooo glad ur back its really not been the same without you ony  xxxx


Hiya Jilly..thank you sweetiepie and i loves ya loads....xxxx  



noushka05 said:


> welcome back Ony xxx


Thank you Noushka for the welcome back...loves ya loads....xxxx  



spid said:


> welcome back FS - missed ya!


Thank you Spid for the welcome...missed you too....xxxx  



Midnight said:


> Nice to see you back Ony  x


Thank you Kim for the welcome back...loves ya loads....xxxx


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

i think you were missed........... just a bit anyways......


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

marion..d said:


> i think you were missed........... just a bit anyways......


Nah...dont look like it to me xxxx :hand:


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Who was missed.....? who are we talking about..?
Ah i know its the lovely nutter Ony 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Who was missed.....? who are we talking about..?
> Ah i know its the lovely nutter Ony
> xxxxxxxxx


You called?  :ciappa: :001_tt2: ut:


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Hope your back now FS. We have all missed you


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

Nina said:


> Hope your back now FS. We have all missed you


Thank you Nina...missed you too....xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

i already said welcome back but am going to say it again lol
welcome back good to see you posting again


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

how come they av let yo back on you dont kiss enough ass to be allowed on do ya? welcome back anyway


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Goat Boy said:


> how come they av let yo back on you dont kiss enough ass to be allowed on do ya? welcome back anyway


pmsl....:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> i already said welcome back but am going to say it again lol
> welcome back good to see you posting again


Thanks Kerry...loves ya loads....xxxx  



Goat Boy said:


> how come they av let yo back on you dont kiss enough ass to be allowed on do ya? welcome back anyway


lol, Goat Boy...so true and i NEVER will....but thanks for the welcome....xxxx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Goat Boy said:


> how come they av let yo back on you dont kiss enough ass to be allowed on do ya? welcome back anyway


I ment to say....she hasent got abig enough tounge.....:w00t:

lol


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> I ment to say....she hasent got abig enough tounge.....:w00t:
> 
> lol


lol...you know me too well...xxxx  :hand:


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

YAY you're back!! have missed ya! welcome back!!   xx


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

RoseForTheDead said:


> YAY you're back!! have missed ya! welcome back!!   xx


Thanks Trace...hope all is well with you...loves ya loads...xxxx


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

who is this strange person that everyone keeps welcoming back :huh:,
are they some sort of royalty , lol xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

kira99 said:


> who is this strange person that everyone keeps welcoming back :huh:,
> are they some sort of royalty , lol xx


a very respected memeber maybe ? lol  WELCOME BACK ONY


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome back!! Where did you go???


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Animals548 said:


> Welcome back!! Where did you go???


they got a 2 week ban - but shes back now  all guns blazing


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

kira99 said:


> who is this strange person that everyone keeps welcoming back :huh:,
> are they some sort of royalty , lol xx


No not royalty...im just ya regular pain in the butt :thumbup:
xxxx 



DKDREAM said:


> a very respected memeber maybe ? lol  WELCOME BACK ONY


Thanks DK...dont think im respected either...lol..loves ya loads...xxxx  



Animals548 said:


> Welcome back!! Where did you go???


Hiya and thank you. I never went anywhere but my account on here did for awhile...lol...xxxx


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> No not royalty...im just ya regular pain in the butt :thumbup:
> xxxx


oh yeah i know who you are now you have said that :yesnod:,
good to see you back :thumbup1:, xx


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

kira99 said:


> oh yeah i know who you are now you have said that :yesnod:,
> good to see you back :thumbup1:, xx


lol...thanks Julia xxxx


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

*WELL LADIES (& GENTS) ........INTRODUCING THE OUTRIGHT WINNER BY POPULAR VOTE & OVERWHELMING MAJORITY.............. OF THE 'MISS WE LUV YA LOADS' , *

FREE SPIRIT!!!! WOOOOOHOOOO!! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX.....YOU ROCK KIDDO


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

AngelXoXo said:


> *WELL LADIES (& GENTS) ........INTRODUCING THE OUTRIGHT WINNER BY POPULAR VOTE & OVERWHELMING MAJORITY.............. OF THE 'MISS WE LUV YA LOADS' , *
> 
> FREE SPIRIT!!!! WOOOOOHOOOO!! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX.....YOU ROCK KIDDO


lol Angel...your'e such a sweetie and a very dear friend...loves ya loads...xxxx


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol Angel...your'e such a sweetie and a very dear friend...loves ya loads...xxxx


Awww thanks  but in truth....people like you are few and far between. I always say "stay true to yourself....only then can you be true to others" 

Besides.....im after me 1st million posts   :thumbup: teehee


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

AngelXoXo said:


> *WELL LADIES (& GENTS) ........INTRODUCING THE OUTRIGHT WINNER BY POPULAR VOTE & OVERWHELMING MAJORITY.............. OF THE 'MISS WE LUV YA LOADS' , *
> 
> FREE SPIRIT!!!! WOOOOOHOOOO!! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX.....YOU ROCK KIDDO


Well said Angel couldnt agree more and whats even better is all these posts on YOUR thread are genuine just like you 
Gotta say after having a quick look through previous threads their is nobody who has been as missed as you 
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

I hope we are all getting paid well for saying all this Ony!!!  
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

animallover111 said:


> I hope we are all getting paid well for saying all this Ony!!!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx


ony said she would send payments out at weekend...........


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Pmsl Marion.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

AngelXoXo said:


> Awww thanks  but in truth....people like you are few and far between. I always say "stay true to yourself....only then can you be true to others"
> 
> Besides.....im after me 1st million posts   :thumbup: teehee


lol..Angel, you know me, i'll always be true to myself and others. Loves ya loads....xxxx  



animallover111 said:


> I hope we are all getting paid well for saying all this Ony!!!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx


lol..Of course you are...goes without saying...xxxx :cornut: 



marion..d said:


> ony said she would send payments out at weekend...........


Yep, just as soon as ive done that bank job....xxxx


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

WOW!!!!!

I've started a thread that's got RATED!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:

*THANKS GUYS!!!! YOUR THE GREATEST *

*See little things please little minds LMAO * :thumbup1:


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Glad you're back now


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

KarenHSmith said:


> Glad you're back now


Thanks Karen...loves ya loads...xxxx


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey.......FP....You should go for PM....you'd romp it with all this backing and the animals would have a voice too  


**thoughtful pondering**


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

AngelXoXo said:


> Hey.......FP....You should go for PM....you'd romp it with all this backing and the animals would have a voice too
> 
> **thoughtful pondering**


*PMSL ONY as primeminister? now that would be fun.Riots everywhere.:thumbup::thumbup: But what a laugh.*


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *PMSL ONY as primeminister? now that would be fun.Riots everywhere.:thumbup::thumbup: But what a laugh.*


My point exactly  :tongue::biggrin5: What a hoot!!!! LOL


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

AngelXoXo said:


> My point exactly  :tongue::biggrin5: What a hoot!!!! LOL


*Oh we will have to help her work out who will be in her cabinet.I won't say what job i'd like pmsl but border patrol comes to mind.:lol::lol:*


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh we will have to help her work out who will be in her cabinet.I won't say what job i'd like pmsl but border patrol comes to mind.:lol::lol:*


Think i'd be Minister of Style :laugh: :laugh: need a HUGE budget though


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh we will have to help her work out who will be in her cabinet.I won't say what job i'd like pmsl but border patrol comes to mind.:lol::lol:*


Mmmmm wonder what position i could fulfill   
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *PMSL ONY as primeminister? now that would be fun.Riots everywhere.:thumbup::thumbup: But what a laugh.*





AngelXoXo said:


> My point exactly  :tongue::biggrin5: What a hoot!!!! LOL


I'll see what i can do for ya :biggrin5::cornut:


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I'll see what i can do for ya :biggrin5::cornut:


YIPPEE!!! Good Gal :laugh:


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Where is the new PM Freespirit 
Look at that this thread has been rated 4 stars come on guys lets get Freespirit the 5 stars she deserves more than anyone 
And look at you Freespririt over 10,000 posts   
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Where is the new PM Freespirit
> Look at that this thread has been rated 4 stars come on guys lets get Freespirit the 5 stars she deserves more than anyone
> And look at you Freespririt over 10,000 posts
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I gave it a rating and its my thread  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

animallover111 said:


> Where is the new PM Freespirit
> Look at that this thread has been rated 4 stars come on guys lets get Freespirit the 5 stars she deserves more than anyone
> And look at you Freespririt over 10,000 posts
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Done!....


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Where is the new PM Freespirit
> Look at that this thread has been rated 4 stars come on guys lets get Freespirit the 5 stars she deserves more than anyone
> And look at you Freespririt over 10,000 posts
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


lol...you nutter. But your'e a lovely nutter...xxxx  



AngelXoXo said:


> I gave it a rating and its my thread  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


lol, Angel and rightly so sweetiepie...loves ya loads...xxxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

AngelXoXo said:


> I gave it a rating and its my thread  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


   
blobbed ya xxxxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

I cant blob you Angel gotta spread em around spread what around   
will blob you when i can 
xx


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> I cant blob you Angel gotta spread em around spread what around
> will blob you when i can
> xx


Awwwwww thanks pet :thumbup:


----------

